# Sticky  Sources of Fish on the Internet



## Error

This thread's purpose is to provide a depository for the web addresses of online fish dealers. Specialist sites are encouraged, as well as commercial ones. Please, however, do not also talk about your experiences with them...this thread is for URLs, not complaining 

When you submit a website, please include not only its URL, but the type of fish that it generally has available. If you want to include a few sentences or a paragraph about the site (i.e. location, prices, if it's a hobbyist or if it's commercially run, etc.), please feel free to do so!


----------



## Error

I guess I'll start off (you don't have to use this format):

- www.tangledupincichlids.com
- New World Cichlids
- This site is owned by a guy named Jeff Rapps who has a real passion for new world cichlids. While other sites focus on Apistogramma or Africans, Jeff's site sells everything from extremely rare tankbusters to firemouths as long as it's from the Americas. He gets Altums in once in a while, and they're always VERY cheap. I've never seen a better selection of new world cichlids on ANY pricelist before. He also carries Thorichthys species not available anywhere...IMHO one of the most ignored cichlids for the planted aquarium. I believe that he breeds some of his fish and imports others.


----------



## Phillyman

I dont know why Eric's site says he has suspended shipping right now, (cold weather?) but he has some great fish. Just check out his photo gallery. I have gotten Cory oiapoquensis and Aspidoras "Black Phantom" (my favorite) from him. Top quality stock, nice guy.http://www.alloddballaquatics.com/
All Oddball Aquatics, Tropical Fish, Catfish, Killies, Killifish, Cichlids, Dwarf Cichlids and Angelfish


----------



## JanS

www.fish2u.com - A wide variety of different types of fresh water fish
http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/list.htm - Specializing in rare Cichlids and some catfish
www.liveaquaria.com - Doctors Foster and Smith. A wide variety of different types of fresh and saltwater fish and inverts
www.apistoman.com - Dwarf Cichlids
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/7918/forsale.html - Apisto Dave
http://petsolutions.com/category.asp_Q_c_E_79_A_Freshwater+Fish_E_ Pet Solutions live deliveries.


----------



## Kevmo

*Arizona Gardens*

http://www.azgardens.com is a great place to get some of the more hard-to-find fish. They have those crazy red-line barbs that look like SAE's, pencilfish, furcata blue-eye rainbows, pygmy rasbora, green eye rasbora, etc...

They also have true SAE, lots of shrimp, and some interesting snails.

Kevmo


----------



## Algae_Grower

http://www.rare-exotic-fish.com/

specializes in fw stingrays

http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/index.html

specializes in African Cichlid

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/Scripts/default.asp

specializes in pygos and serras

http://www.sharkaquarium.com/

rare fish


----------



## SnakeIce

http://www.angelsplus.com/
Best angelfish breeding program in the USA, also has guppies and bristlenose


----------



## david lim

I found this guy through aquabid.com. He's a great guy especially with customer service and shipping. I ordered the erythromicron rasboras from him and they came in great! Highly recommended, his email is [email protected].

here's a current list of his stock:

Anabantoids
Badis badis
Betta antonii - Tayan, West Borneo
Betta cf burdigala-Pangkalabun,S Borneo
Betta coccina - Jambi , Sumatra
Betta falx - Jambi, Sumatra 
Betta fusca - Jambi, Sumatra 
Betta imbellis - Pontian, Johor,MY
Betta mahachai - Central Thailand
Betta persephone - AyerHitam, Johor
Betta pi - Narathiwat in South Thailand
Betta pugnax - Johor, Malaysia
Betta smaragdina-Isan Province, Northeast Thailand
Betta splendens
Dario dario
Luciocephalus pulcher
Luciocephalus pulcher
Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
Trichopsis pumilus
Trichopsis schalleri

Botias and Loaches
Botia macracantha
Gastromyzon punctulatus
Homaloptera sp.
Liniparhomaloptera disparis
Pseudogastromyzon cheni

Catfish
Corydoras panda
Corydoras rabauti
Mystus leucophasis
Panaque nigrolineatus
Synodontis eupterus

Cichlids
Anomalochromis thomasi
Cleithracara maronii
Heros severus
Mesonauta festivus
Microgeophagus altispinosa
Microgeophagus ramirezi
Microgeophagus ramirezi
Pelvicachromis pulcher
P. scalare
P. scalare
Symphysodon 
Thorichthys meeki
Uaru amphiacanthoides
Vieja synspila

Characins
Aphiocharax rathbuni
Chalceus macrolepidotus
Phenacogrammus interruptus

Cyprinids
Boraras briggitae
Crossocheilus 'siamensis'
Eirmotus octozona
Microrasbora erythromicron
Puntius denisoni
Puntius sp.
Sawbwa resplendens

Gobies
Mogurnda mogurnda

Livebearers
Poecilia reticulata
Poecilia reticulata
Xiphophorus maculata

Rainbows
Pseudomugil furcatus
Pseudomugil gertrudae
Pseudomugil signifer


----------



## Dino Copella

http://www.cichlidexchange.com 
http://www.rehobothaquatics.com

These two American importers stock some pretty rare characins from South America and Africa (which is what I'm into finding). Has anyone here ordered from them before?


----------



## WiseNet

Anybody knows of a place in Canada?


----------



## Afroturf

Try http://www.trimar.co.uk great for people in the UK.


----------



## HydroBot

I used to buy from Anchor Bay years and years ago and never had a major issue. The last time I checked however they were very high priced.


----------



## dwalstad

I've had very good luck with Wet Thumb Aquatics, a long-time, family-owned business. They breed their own fish, give good service, and have good prices. For example, I purchased Turquoise and New Guinea Rainbowfish from them for $6 each. The fish were good size and have given me no disease problems. The $50 shipping cost was well worth getting 12 of these beauties.

They have huge selection of cichlids, Rainbowfish, etc.

http://www.wetthumbaquatics.com/


----------



## therizman1

http://www.tfdfish.com

Commercial wholesale business but will sell to anyone, you just need to have a $50 minimum order. Carries just about every fish you can think of. When he gets cardinals in, they are usually around $.75 each, normal neons as cheap as $.39 each. Lot of other good deals and constantly updating stock and new sales every week. Carries pond fish as well.


----------



## itchy201

therizman1 said:


> http://www.tfdfish.com
> 
> Commercial wholesale business but will sell to anyone, you just need to have a $50 minimum order. Carries just about every fish you can think of. When he gets cardinals in, they are usually around $.75 each, normal neons as cheap as $.39 each. Lot of other good deals and constantly updating stock and new sales every week. Carries pond fish as well.


They changed there minimum order to $100. [smilie=f:


----------



## jpmtotoro

Aquarium Supply Store
Keeping Tropical Fish and Goldfish in Aquariums, Fish Bowls, and Ponds.


----------



## IUnknown

Frank's Aquarium-The Freshwater Crustacean Farm

Good nano fish selection. Very responsive to email, and very helpfull.


----------



## itchy201

itchy201 said:


> They changed there minimum order to $100. [smilie=f:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Now up to $200


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus

For Discus - GulfCoastDiscus.com


----------



## Adragontattoo

Phillyman said:


> I dont know why Eric's site says he has suspended shipping right now, (cold weather?) but he has some great fish. Just check out his photo gallery. I have gotten Cory oiapoquensis and Aspidoras "Black Phantom" (my favorite) from him. Top quality stock, nice guy.http://www.alloddballaquatics.com/
> All Oddball Aquatics, Tropical Fish, Catfish, Killies, Killifish, Cichlids, Dwarf Cichlids and Angelfish


Site is Non func now, reading the only message on it, looks like it was sold and they arent shipping anymore.


----------



## rs79

In Montreal find Gary Elson. He's about the best connection you can make. Oliver Lucanus is local to you as well.


----------



## JanS

Had to add one more. This one is mostly Cichlids and Cats, but he has a very impressive list and nice specimens.

Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish

I just purchased a couple different varieties from him at the ACA convention and was very impressed.


----------



## dapellegrini

I recently got a bunch of very healthy Coral Red Pencilfish and Zebra Otos from:

http://www.corysrus.com/

Mostly Cories though


----------



## lauraleellbp

Adragontattoo said:


> Site is Non func now, reading the only message on it, looks like it was sold and they arent shipping anymore.


Try www.oddballfish.com, though perhaps they aren't the same people?


----------



## CaptainNemo

lauraleellbp said:


> Try www.oddballfish.com, though perhaps they aren't the same people?


No, they're not the same people.

If you want Tangs go to www.bluechipaquatics.com/. Usually a great selection and lots of rare stuff. Mostly wild but some bred in-house.


----------



## niko

http://deepforestaquatics.com/aquabid/stocklist_07302008.htm

--Nikolay


----------



## BryceM

I got some beautiful W. African dwarf chiclids from twofishguyz.com. Great service, great communication, and excellent packaging.


----------



## Goat

therizman1 said:


> http://www.tfdfish.com
> 
> Commercial wholesale business but will sell to anyone, you just need to have a $50 minimum order. Carries just about every fish you can think of. When he gets cardinals in, they are usually around $.75 each, normal neons as cheap as $.39 each. Lot of other good deals and constantly updating stock and new sales every week. Carries pond fish as well.


Looks like excellent deals and great selection, I know it was posted years ago. Looks like minimum order is $200 now, just to update, i'll try to get LFS to cut me on an order.


----------



## Six

some of my fellow fish club members have websites showing availability. they are not, however, businesses- just hardcore hobbyists.

www.swisstropicals.com
www.amazoncichlids.com

both are in Ohio.


----------



## fwdixon

Phillyman said:


> I dont know why Eric's site says he has suspended shipping right now, (cold weather?) but he has some great fish. Just check out his photo gallery. I have gotten Cory oiapoquensis and Aspidoras "Black Phantom" (my favorite) from him. Top quality stock, nice guy.http://www.alloddballaquatics.com/
> All Oddball Aquatics, Tropical Fish, Catfish, Killies, Killifish, Cichlids, Dwarf Cichlids and Angelfish


Looks Like he sold the store but still operates mail order. Has quite a few photos and an e-mail address for orders.


----------



## rhodophyta

therizman1 said:


> http://www.tfdfish.com
> 
> Commercial wholesale business but will sell to anyone, you just need to have a $50 minimum order. Carries just about every fish you can think of. When he gets cardinals in, they are usually around $.75 each, normal neons as cheap as $.39 each. Lot of other good deals and constantly updating stock and new sales every week. Carries pond fish as well.


Maybe we should update this. The minimum order as of 2009 is $200. They will do airport to airport shipping, a great way to get fish.


----------



## mudboots

Invertzfactory.com has great prices and quality. I beleive they are located in the Dallas area and are members here at APC.


----------



## rhodophyta

david lim said:


> I found this guy through aquabid.com. He's a great guy especially with customer service and shipping. I ordered the erythromicron rasboras from him and they came in great! Highly recommended, his email is [email protected].
> 
> here's a current list of his stock:
> 
> Anabantoids
> Badis badis
> Betta antonii - Tayan, West Borneo
> Betta cf burdigala-Pangkalabun,S Borneo
> Betta coccina - Jambi , Sumatra
> Betta falx - Jambi, Sumatra
> Betta fusca - Jambi, Sumatra
> Betta imbellis - Pontian, Johor,MY
> Betta mahachai - Central Thailand
> Betta persephone - AyerHitam, Johor
> Betta pi - Narathiwat in South Thailand
> Betta pugnax - Johor, Malaysia
> Betta smaragdina-Isan Province, Northeast Thailand
> Betta splendens
> Dario dario
> Luciocephalus pulcher
> Luciocephalus pulcher
> Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
> Trichopsis pumilus
> Trichopsis schalleri
> 
> Botias and Loaches
> Botia macracantha
> Gastromyzon punctulatus
> Homaloptera sp.
> Liniparhomaloptera disparis
> Pseudogastromyzon cheni
> 
> Catfish
> Corydoras panda
> Corydoras rabauti
> Mystus leucophasis
> Panaque nigrolineatus
> Synodontis eupterus
> 
> Cichlids
> Anomalochromis thomasi
> Cleithracara maronii
> Heros severus
> Mesonauta festivus
> Microgeophagus altispinosa
> Microgeophagus ramirezi
> Microgeophagus ramirezi
> Pelvicachromis pulcher
> P. scalare
> P. scalare
> Symphysodon
> Thorichthys meeki
> Uaru amphiacanthoides
> Vieja synspila
> 
> Characins
> Aphiocharax rathbuni
> Chalceus macrolepidotus
> Phenacogrammus interruptus
> 
> Cyprinids
> Boraras briggitae
> Crossocheilus 'siamensis'
> Eirmotus octozona
> Microrasbora erythromicron
> Puntius denisoni
> Puntius sp.
> Sawbwa resplendens
> 
> Gobies
> Mogurnda mogurnda
> 
> Livebearers
> Poecilia reticulata
> Poecilia reticulata
> Xiphophorus maculata
> 
> Rainbows
> Pseudomugil furcatus
> Pseudomugil gertrudae
> Pseudomugil signifer


He is still around and doing well, supplying fish and plants from around the world including sources in Germany I haven't found elsewhere in the US. I just got some Garra and some red devil (red spotted all over, orange and black) angelfish from his last list.


----------



## davemonkey

I'll give another shout-out for *InvertzFactory.com*. I just did a group order through them and they have top notch packing and shipping practices. I was EXTREMELY pleased with the quality of fish, customer service, shipping, etc...

-Dave


----------



## oakleyhoma

for Endler's livebearers (tiny yes, but just got some and love em) swampriveraquatics.com in Miami
Adrian knows these fish well.


----------



## davemonkey

davemonkey said:


> I'll give another shout-out for *InvertzFactory.com*. I just did a group order through them and they have top notch packing and shipping practices. I was EXTREMELY pleased with the quality of fish, customer service, shipping, etc...
> 
> -Dave


I just got another order from invertzfactory. The fish were extremely healthy and active. They were schooling with their tankmates just 10 minutes after taking them from the box. Color was great as well (especially considering they sat in that box for 2.5 days).


----------



## londonloco

dwalstad said:


> I've had very good luck with Wet Thumb Aquatics, a long-time, family-owned business. They breed their own fish, give good service, and have good prices. For example, I purchased Turquoise and New Guinea Rainbowfish from them for $6 each. The fish were good size and have given me no disease problems. The $50 shipping cost was well worth getting 12 of these beauties.
> 
> They have huge selection of cichlids, Rainbowfish, etc.
> 
> http://www.wetthumbaquatics.com/


I've ordered from Wet Thumb for years now. Never had a fish arrive dead. I love their flake food also! Before I order any fish online, I check with them first. Highly recommended.


----------



## apc789

For Canadians http://www.tntaquatica.com/index.htm is good. They offer fish, invertebrates, live plants, live food, and live food cultures.


----------



## Emily6

Wet Thumbs has retired - just checked. :-( They still sell food and supplies.


----------



## gibbus

has anybody tried ordering from Jungle2u Amazonian Fish Export or amazon exotic imports? can anybody recommend a good amazon fish supplier that ships globally?


----------



## jayheuk

itchy201 said:


> They changed there minimum order to $100. [smilie=f:[/QUOTE]
> Actually its 200


----------



## davemonkey

aquariumfish.net is also a good source of fish online. They had great communication with me on my most recent order, and good packing.


----------



## rickwrench

Natives are available seasonally in most cases.
For North American species:

http://www.zimmermansfish.com
Variety of sunfish, darters, cyprinids, etc.

http://www.jonahsaquarium.com
Variety of sunfish, darters, cyprinids, etc.

http://www.aquaculturestore.com/
Variety of sunfish, darters, cyprinids, etc. Also, saltwater natives, inverts, supplies.

http://swampriveraquatics.com/
Wild mollies.

http://goliadfarms.com/
Wild Mollies. Wholesale only, but will sell through retailers.

http://www.btdarters.com/
Currently not shipping.

Rick


----------



## FreedPenguin

8 powder blue rams from Joe Gargas on aquabid. He sent extra fish just in case and ALL are healthy and starting to color up real nice!


----------



## Emily6

I liked this guy too- thought I did have one ram bite it along the way- poor thing's bag popped open. He suffocated. :-/ Overall, great to do business with.


----------



## zionbiz

WiseNet said:


> Anybody knows of a place in Canada?


You care for Aquarium fish from Nigeria? Pls get in touch and we can provide u
Akinola


----------



## Luminescent

Someone needs to go through these links and kill the dead ones. There are currently more dead ones than live ones and it's an exercise in frustration.


----------



## Luminescent

davemonkey said:


> I'll give another shout-out for *InvertzFactory.com*. I just did a group order through them and they have top notch packing and shipping practices. I was EXTREMELY pleased with the quality of fish, customer service, shipping, etc...
> 
> -Dave


I don't know how you ordered anything- none of the links on the site are working.


----------



## AEWHistory

It would be nice to start a new, updated thread. As a previous poster mentioned, many of these links/businesses are dead and virtually all the info is very out of date. I'd like to know where people are ordering from today and what their experiences are.


----------



## jrill

Wetspot. They r very good.


----------



## Dan101

Endlers Guppies!


----------



## TropTrea

AEWHistory said:


> It would be nice to start a new, updated thread. As a previous poster mentioned, many of these links/businesses are dead and virtually all the info is very out of date. I'd like to know where people are ordering from today and what their experiences are.


What might be a god idea is just keeping this thread going but somehow put it on an auto delete of posts more than a year old.


----------



## Acro

Two great sources for Fancy Goldfish in the USA.
Both have been around for about 8+ years and have good reputations:

Rain Garden Goldfish - 
Based out of Hawaii, they ship all over the USA and have the lowest shipping rates I've seen. Also, they are the ONLY place I know that sells YELLOW goldfish! Breeding is all done at their "farm".
http://www.raingarden.us/goldfish.htm

Dandy Orandas - It's an auction site that only runs on the weekends. They have high end imported goldfish that are often difficult to find elsewhere.
http://www.dandyorandas.com/


----------



## Chris829

https://angelmania.net/

Lee Gordon has beautiful Philippine Blue and Pinoy type angelfish. I bought 6 and they arrived in great shape and are doing well. He also had great communication and answered all the questions I had.

https://www.bwaquatics.com/

Henry sells Wild type bettas and different rare variants. He also sells nano fish and I bought 8 pseudomugil luminatus. Henry was very responsive with his email replies and shipped lightening fast.

I would definitely buy from these guys again and have no problem recommending them.


----------



## Chris829

I just received 26 wild caught Cardinal Tetras from https://wattleydiscus.com/

They all arrived alive and were packaged well. They had them listed for $2 dollars a piece but with shipping it came out to be about $3.30 per fish

They also have discus as the business name suggests and have about 7 different Terra species as well as Altums, and eartheater cichlids.


----------



## Chris829

Last one I promise 

I bought a Wild Alien Betta from these guys but they also have some great looking guppies and goldfish on their site. They even have videos of the individual goldfish, bettas and some of the guppys so you get to see the actual fish you are purchasing. Shipping took a while but I recieved a health fish.
https://coastgemusa.com/


----------



## Chris829

I take back my endorsement of Coastgemusa because of my last experience. This is the reason why: I placed an order for 3 female Bettas on April 29th. I did not hear anything for a few weeks so called them on May 15th because of no shipment or update information. I was told to call back the next day because their Betta guy would be there. I called back Saturday, gave the order number and it seemed like they could not figure out which fish I ordered so they asked me for the individual listing fish ID. I was told to call back on Monday because they are expecting a Sunday shipment and most likely my fish were with it. The person on the phone said things were delayed because of the pandemic and I was trying to be understanding/patient and did not call back on Monday. On Wednesday May 20th I go an email stating one fish arrived to them DOA and they specified the fish. I emailed them back with an alternate pick but I did not receive a response so I called back on Friday the 22nd. I had to brief the person on the phone about my order being placed 4 weeks prior and now I am told one of the fish is dead. The person asked which one so I gave him the listing ID and he said "well that one is alive but another one was dead." I told him that the replacement I chose was the same color as the DOA they listed in their email and now I would have to pick another color to match. I told the person I no longer wanted a replacement fish and to please issue a refund for the dead fish. I also ask the person to please send me the two fish he has. I checked my email the next morning and I received a refund for two fish and shipping notification for 1 fish. I called when they opened up the next morning and this time spoke to an older gentleman. I told him my frustration and he told me that he would look into why both fish did not ship. He also told he that he would call me back in no later than 2 hours and read me back my phone number and order number. I'm still waiting for a call back or email. My children specifically picked these fish out because we were going to start a small sorority of bettas but were left with this mess. I was able to order a few females from a seller on eBay with great ratings and was told that they will ship Tuesday...much better than 1 month and me chasing my tail.


----------



## mudboots

Anyone have a current recommendation for buying Apistogramma? I have a few species options I'm willing to consider, so not needing a specific one at the moment...just planning ahead for my 125 build. Much appreciate if a recommendation is a site with mutliple species options, as I'll be needing some Otocinclus and various others...


----------



## Chris829

mudboots said:


> Anyone have a current recommendation for buying Apistogramma? I have a few species options I'm willing to consider, so not needing a specific one at the moment...just planning ahead for my 125 build. Much appreciate if a recommendation is a site with mutliple species options, as I'll be needing some Otocinclus and various others...


How about this guy?

https://www.apistodave.com/shop


----------



## mudboots

Chris829 said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> https://www.apistodave.com/shop


Thanks Chris!!!


----------

